
What Happened to the Winner of McDonald's $1M Flexi-Disc Contest? - ProAm
https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/article/vbqwb4/what-happened-to-the-winner-of-mcdonalds-1988-dollar1-million-flexi-disc-contest
======
thiscatis
What's up with that last sentence? So someone couldn't handle dealing with 1M
USD and somehow the company that gave it owes them anything? They even had the
option for annuity?

------
burritofanatic
The podcast from KCRW goes into further detail as to what happened:
[http://www.kcrw.com/news-culture/shows/lost-
notes/a-million-...](http://www.kcrw.com/news-culture/shows/lost-
notes/a-million-dollars-worth-of-plastic)

------
future1979
I don't understand why mcDs owes him.

~~~
notslang
Yeah, if anything it's his mother who's to blame.

------
jk_danson
After reading the article the statement "I think McDonald's owes Galax,
Virginia some kind of debt." is ridiculous. McDonalds kept their side of the
bargain and gave the winnings. After that it's the winner's responsibility to
be wise with the money. McDonalds owes nothing. Scotty should be (This is my
opinion. I have no affiliation with McDonalds)

